# 84 Haro Sport F/F Custom Finsh



## undercover_poe (Sep 28, 2020)

I hope you all enjoy my 3rd generation 1984 Haro Sport F/F done up in haro’s super rare pink. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 28, 2020)

That's cherry! Would love to see how ya build her up!


----------



## undercover_poe (Oct 12, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 12, 2020)

undercover_poe said:


> View attachment 1283187
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wow, what a shot! Sweet job on the build!!


----------



## undercover_poe (Oct 16, 2020)

Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover_poe (Nov 8, 2020)

How about like this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PennyPrince (Mar 8, 2021)

undercover_poe said:


> View attachment 1297922
> How about like this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Very nice!


----------



## PennyPrince (Mar 8, 2021)

undercover_poe said:


> View attachment 1297922
> How about like this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm finishing up some final details on my 87 sport....


----------

